#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Facebook to compete with Musical.ly and Smule1

## Helena

Hey guys,


After so many updates in Instagram over the last few months now *Facebook has decided to introduce a new feature which looks much similar to the features of both Smule and Musical.ly.*
It's reported that Facebook is working on to develop a feature which allows their users to select a song and to lip sync that song.They are also working on something called *"Talent show"* where the users can showcase their talent by singing a song and submitting their audition for reviews.This feature *includes sections like audition and stage* as well.


*Are you all excited to experience the new features? Share your views.*

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> After so many updates in Instagram over the last few months now *Facebook has decided to introduce a new feature which looks much similar to the features of both Smule and Musical.ly.*
> It's reported that Facebook is working on to develop a feature which allows their users to select a song and to lip sync that song.They are also working on something called *"Talent show"* where the users can showcase their talent by singing a song and submitting their audition for reviews.This feature *includes sections like audition and stage* as well.
> 
> 
> *Are you all excited to experience the new features? Share your views.*


yeah it's really a cool and useful innovation,It's help the talented people to reach a massive audience.

----------

